# Confirmed: Canon presently working on everything except a 50mm prime [CR9]



## ahsanford (Jan 10, 2017)

This is one of those Onion stories where you just needed to see the title.

- A


----------



## raptor3x (Jan 10, 2017)

In other news, Sony working on nothing but 50mm prime lenses.


----------



## geekpower (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 10, 2017)

Ahsanford, Canon is doing you a favor and keeping you alive. If the ahsanford special 50 prime is produced, he'll either keel over in shock or have a lot less to live for! ;D


----------



## Jopa (Jan 10, 2017)

I fixed it for ya.


----------



## transpo1 (Jan 10, 2017)

Love it.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 10, 2017)

Jopa said:


> I fixed it for ya.



That Otus _is_ internal focusing, which I am fond of. 

But I hear the autofocus is missing something... like the existence of autofocus. I know, I know, I'm so picky.

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 10, 2017)

As Micktholamew Jaggereth said, circa 1820.


----------



## Jopa (Jan 10, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > I fixed it for ya.
> ...



That's a Canotus 50 f/1.19. A pinnacle of the L glass, which you can tell by the thick red ring. It has blazing fast manual-assisted AF and 100 stops of IS*. The future is now - hope you'll enjoy! 

* If mounted on a tripod


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 10, 2017)

After the EF-S 18-55 *L* lens, anything is possible.

- A


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 11, 2017)

The 50mm prime is done, and they are waiting for Nikon to announce one first.


----------



## Ladislav (Jan 11, 2017)

I would prefer 50/2.8 TS-E L :


----------



## Crosswind (Feb 11, 2017)

Ladislav said:


> I would prefer 50/2.8 TS-E L :



Is it technically possible to produce a tilt-shift lens with autofocus, or do they all just happen to be manual focus only?? And why?

(Sorry for digging out this older topic, but I'm just too curious, so I had to ask.)


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 11, 2017)

Crosswind said:


> Ladislav said:
> 
> 
> > I would prefer 50/2.8 TS-E L :
> ...



Don't know. I've always been curious myself. In a non-shifted / non-tilted context, I don't see why you couldn't. 

Two guesses (completely pulling them out of my rear end):

1) Perhaps it's a structural thing. Electronic communication to carefully adjust the relative position of optical elements further away than the T/S junction might be very complicated to do -- perhaps something in the T/S junction does not allow wiring to safely pass through to the front elements.

2) Perhaps a plane of focus that isn't perpendicular to the AF array (or sensor in the case of LiveView) throw the AF routines a knuckleball to swing at. Small front/back adjustments in the selected focus area that _normally _(on non-T/S lenses) would either improve or worsen focus _might do a little bit of both_ on a T/S lens and the routine might spin in circles and never lock.

But again, those are complete guesses. I'm sure someone else here knows for sure.

- A


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 12, 2017)

I think they are doing right to ignore it, I realize that back in the 1960's to 1980's, 50mm was the standard focal length. I did not like it then, and like it less now. Its a compromise focal length.

However, I certainly respect your views and desire to see one, but not all of us are sitting on edge waiting.

I really can't think of any likely new lens that would cause me to replace what I have.

I guess I need to start using that Zeiss 50mm F/0.7 more


----------



## Fleetie (Feb 12, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I think they are doing right to ignore it, I realize that back in the 1960's to 1980's, 50mm was the standard focal length. I did not like it then, and like it less now. Its a compromise focal length.
> 
> However, I certainly respect your views and desire to see one, but not all of us are sitting on edge waiting.
> 
> ...


Oh, I wish you would!
Give us some Kubrick f/0.7 lens joy!
Please!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 12, 2017)

Fleetie said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I think they are doing right to ignore it, I realize that back in the 1960's to 1980's, 50mm was the standard focal length. I did not like it then, and like it less now. Its a compromise focal length.
> ...



I just keep it to annoy Ahsanford! ;D


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 12, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Fleetie said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Nonsense. I want autofocus. 

- A


----------



## AJ (Feb 12, 2017)

If you're tired of waiting - why not make your own?
http://www.4photos.de/camera-diy/Homemade-Lenses.html
http://www.diyphotography.net/build-your-own-lenses/


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 12, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Fleetie said:
> ...



It worked - Auto Annoy


----------



## Sabaki (Feb 12, 2017)

Yeah, Canon are not working on a 50mm...

...they're working on a 55mm


----------



## danski0224 (Feb 12, 2017)

The rumored EF 200mm f/1.8 IS will come out first....


----------



## Bennymiata (Feb 12, 2017)

Personally, I'm waiting for the 1 - 1000mm F1.0 to be released.............


----------



## JonAustin (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm in line shortly behind ahsanford for the 50/1.x IS USM, maybe not 2nd or 3rd, but in there somewhere.

However, if Canon comes up with a 24-xx/2.8L IS USM zoom first, and it performs optically close to the 24-70/2.8L II, I may just go for one of those, instead, and call it a day.


----------



## slclick (Feb 14, 2017)

As of today another 50 1.4 Nano USM rumor floating about .....true, the site spreading this heresy is not as reliable as our own CR....

https://tinyurl.com/zhkeev5


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 14, 2017)

slclick said:


> As of today another 50 1.4 Nano USM rumor floating about .....true, the site spreading this heresy is not as reliable as our own CR....
> 
> https://tinyurl.com/zhkeev5



It's probably what we published on January 30, 2016.

http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-ef-50mm-f1-4-micro-usm-finally-coming-cr1/

I'm not in love with this speculation, but they way I received it gave it some credence. I'm honestly tired of posting 50mm prime rumors that I'm not absolutely sure on.


----------



## slclick (Feb 14, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > As of today another 50 1.4 Nano USM rumor floating about .....true, the site spreading this heresy is not as reliable as our own CR....
> ...



Thanks for your reply, we also get it. The 50 thing is tiresome. Embrace the pickle jar or move on I say.


----------

